# Another desciption of what we do!



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Of course it's not how we see it but how they want to make us look. Read it and see how many inaccuracies you can find. Such as a deer is overly stressed by the constant hunting pressure. Only from humans? What about mountain lions? 
How many arguments can you provide a reasonable answer to? Good practise for when this hits a media outlet near you!

http://www.idausa.org/facts/hunting.html


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

VERY good post and good idea to get educated and ready. Spent some time already doing that, and tried to share that info with a lady at work with whom I am reasonably friendly who opposes hunting(she liked the deer stew I brought in last year). When I started to share actual facts and statistics she balked, and it became an attitude of "don't confuse me with the facts, I have my "emotions" to harbor and protect." In other words, they will think as they want to think. This woman was born and raised in the New York City area. She has not the faintest clue about the life cycles of the animals she claims to want to protect. While she is a nice person, she has not even the faintest clue how she affects the lives of animals every day---she eats meat, she LOVES her gucci and prada heels, adores the leather seats in her car, and wears makeup, that has SURELY been marketed after animal testing. THIS is the nice but uninformed individual that will have an impact upon our sport. Howzabout running ads that expalin the position of huinters and the benefits we provide to the community---and STOP puting the ads in Outdoor Life or Bowhunter---we ALREADY Believe in what we're doing. The ads need to go into CITY newspapers and should be educational in nature--showing why animals are stressed, such as the overexpansion of housing, building of strip malls, and other issues these folks could use in formulating actual LOGICAL thought, rather than emotive knee-jerk reactions. Just my thoughts for what it is worth.


----------

